# Kribensis fry?



## Reneeiv (Apr 19, 2016)

I got some Kribensis Oct 15. Now I have fry. The parents and fry are in a 20g long. How long does it take for them to grow to sellable size? How long can I keep all in a 20g long tank?


----------

